# Spoggy and David - 'Jammin'



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

G'day all

Remember *Spoggy the Sparrow from Tasmania Australia*. Raised from one day old! - well he is all grown up and now runs the house

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=iPRHit61JuE

I thought this may bring a smile.

I have just put together a new HUGE slideshow update for Spoggy that will be released in 4 days time, when he turns 6 months old and I promise it is an epic and will bring smiles and laughs. I had NO idea that little Spoggy would become such a super star - *he even had a beautiful original song dedicated to him and to my husband and I. I would LOVE you to see this incredible and talented, beautiful 17 year old from the UK who sung this song to us, (you may need a tissue)*

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=IC2XfQF54qU

Spoggy is now also hitting the classroom and will be used to teach some UK children about the subject of 'growth and change' - we are just so excited about that.

So SPOGGY MANIA was a real surprise to us, but about 16,000 people now have seen Spoggy on youtube and his fan base has grown.

I really hope you like the above videos and *I hope you don't mind if I pop back in a few days to announce his big update slideshow.
*

oops I nearly forgot to add - the Spoggy and David, DORKY DANCING VIDEO

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=6yT9LMkAnpI

There are about 35 videos of Spoggy now on youtube! LOL 
love to you all
Hope you all had a wonderous Spring - its Winter in Tassie

love and light

Susan (and Spoggy) in Tasmania xxxx
PS - all the starlings and the blackbird are all doing well too!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Susan!

I'm so glad to see Spoggy is doing so well and becoming so popular. I certainly can see why.

I enjoyed his Jammin video and the one dedicated to him and you and your husband. What a lovely song and very well done!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful song - absolutely beautiful. What a wonderful dedication. Reminds me of one of my favorite singers (Sarah McLachlan). I hope we hear more of this singer some day in the US.

And the dancing video made me smile from ear to ear!! Really enjoyed it. Now I'm really looking forward to Spoggy's soon-to-be-released 6-month hatchday celebration!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Susan...Your posts never fail to lift me up! My spirit will be flying all day.
Thank you for being your glorious self and keep us up all all the new adventure and videos.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS SO MUCH FOR POSTING THOSE VIDEOS, SUSAN!!

I see Spoggy is making QUITE a name for himself and I can certainly see why!

"Shine On" is a very beautiful song, sung by a very beautiful lady!

Wishing you, David and Spoggy LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Susan, wonderful videos. I enjoyed each of them, especially Sproggy enjoying his snack. The young lady is a wonderful singer.

I hope you are doing well.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*G'day again, you are all so very kind!!*

 G'day again

Thank you so much for the lovely welcome back and your comments and compliments. I must say that I had no idea about the song 'Shine On' being dedicated to Spoggy, David and I, but I absolutely bawled my eyes out when I had it sent to me and opened it and there was the dedication and there was the beautiful Holly singing to us. 

Her talent is INCREDIBLE. And diverse, she sings covers and originals and even put up her own song for kids which is wonderful but if you would like to experience a different style, (AND I bet you cannot watch this without clapping, bopping, or chair dancing) - she just put this up,

its a song called 'A black horse and a cherry tree' - a cover of that song

hold onto your hats folks, this is really really good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yw38xoKcgY

How she is still as yet unsigned to a record company is beyond me but she is still just finishing her last years high school exams.

Thank you again for your lovely words, we are excited about the next show, Spoggy's first one has nearly seen 5000 viewers and we hope this update showing his life from age 3 months to 6 months will be just as popular. 

Spoggy is really starting to talk!! He said "kiss kiss" to me last night and asked me "watcha doing" and in the next big show (that took over 5 weeks to make) he is going to be heard, but just general chatting.

love and light to you all
and to all those you gained in the family over Spring!!! 

Susan and David and Spoggy the Tasmanian Sparrow who seems to be 32 grams of a massive amount of personality!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just love all the Spogster photos and videos, Susan. I must ask you though if David ever got dance training at Chippendales  (http://www.chippendales.com/)

Terry


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*oh that is unfair Terry - you know those guys will never tour Tasmania!*

Oh yes...................that is my kind of dancing.............ummm, to watch for the beauty and the great cultural aspect of dance moves......ummm - hahahah - now I wonder what David would think, as he is next door just now, if he goes into bookmarks and sees that I was at the chippendale site while he was gone 

Of course I am very very happy and very in love with my own dorky dancer, so I will try not to be too jealous of the fact that Mum and I can never go to see them, I wonder if they have a Tasmanian equivalent with farmers and Dairymen, dancing around. Trouble is, it's too cold here for them to take their shirts off except for the few weeks we call summer.

love and hugs to you Terry, not long now  - watch your mailbox

Susan and David and the Spogster xxxx who loves his Aunty Terry 

PS - You know David's favourite movie is the Full Monty, so you would think he would know all the moves. I also think that Spoggy must have thought "so this is what it would feel like to hold onto a tree on a very windy day"


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LOL, Susan! You haven't missed much by not going to Chippendales (IMO) nor by not having the dancers tour Tasmania. You've got the greatest guy there (David) and don't need to go looking for not so cheap thrills .. you've got the real thing and he CAN do the shoulder moves! Just ask Spoggy! 

Yes, I'm watching the mail!

Terry


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

David says* "What a lovely lady!"* re your comment. I do so hope we may see photos of your big day next week? Or is it a secret?? 

As Spoggy's 6 month hatchday approaches, can I please just again, thank YOU Terry for all the help you gave us on ST with Spoggy in his first few days of life. When Mum handed me this little pink blob, and I knew it was a sparrow, I had this sudden sense of relief flow over me and I thought *"TERRY!!!" Terry raises sparrows, Oh thank goodness, I can ask Terry about this little.........thing. *And that is the absolute truth, so thank you again. Of course many people helped with Spoggy and he has lots of Aunties, and so far 2 uncles, one who had a sparrow for 7 years (a female) and he lost her a year ago and saw the Spoggy videos and fell in love with him. It is bittersweet for him, he so wants to adopt another sparrow. He joined ST in the hope this may occur. So if anyone knows of a Sparrow for adoption in the New Jersey area, I know of a man who would be so over the moon. Spoggy's other uncle is Uncle Rob in heaven. But you Terry are one of Spoggy's favourite Aunties. 

Spoggy is talking Terry, I think that is so awesome, but how different to the starlings when they talk. We still do not allow Spoggy to interact with the starlings. I think he would be consistently trying to bash them up. And by interacting with them separately, Spoggy really did imprint and bond closely with us. 

love and light
Susan and David and Spoggy

PS -thank you again to you all for the lovely comments in this thread. *I will be back on the 16th with a link to the big Spoggy epic which is BIGGER THAN BEN HUR *


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We'll all be looking forward to Spoggy's next epic production! 

No, my big day next week is no secret and will likely not be an event that will result in any interesting or exciting pictures .. unless there are some interesting incoming that day 

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Susan, 

Well...my 30 min computer time allowance is going to turn into an 8 hr. Spoggy-a-thon. You two have done a wonderful job with Spoggy. I can't think of any way to make Terry more happy than a follow up of Spoggy and his fame.

Good luck to all 3 of you. I am not going to quit until I see all of these videos.


----------

